# Howl at the Moon- Moon Dog Benefit (June 26th and 27th)



## Exodus (Jan 16, 2012)

Please Watch :




I'm sure many of you here know Robert "Moon Dog", but I'm not sure how many of y'all know what Moonie went through earlier this year. Moon Dog suffered from a severe stroke that has left him in BAD shape. He is nearly completely unable to work and his health is degrading quickly. Coming some time in June I will be holding a fundraising offshore tournament(Howl at the Moon), fish fry and raffle at a local Freeport / Surfside marina yet to be determined, more info to come soon. An online auction should be getting started soon as well, as I gain more sponsors. T-Shirts are in the works and should have the price up soon, pm me if interested with size. I would personally like to donate an all expenses paid day long trip for 4 with a licensed captain and mate on a beautiful 31 Ocean Master if anyone would like to get the bidding started!

You can donate here every penny counts! ; gofundme.com/txxj92a

Thank You and tight lines,
Brazos Grosz:texasflaghttp://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/images/smilies/texasflag.gif


----------



## Exodus (Jan 16, 2012)

Up to $520.00 on the GOFUNDME site! Please donate ladies and gentlemen this man has done so much for our comunity and always kept us laughing after a great day at the cleaning table. He has a great heart and needs our help, all of the funds raised will be managed by me and I will be the one doing all the necessary purchasing and paying the bills myself to ensure the funds are used in the most responsible and economical way possible.

And seriously no bids on the trip? Out of Freeport Marina and I will put you on the fish trust me!


----------



## Exodus (Jan 16, 2012)

Here is the link for mobile devices wasn't seeming to work on first post.

Can I hear $100 for a full day trip?


----------



## troutkiller (Mar 23, 2005)

*Bid*

$300.00
I'm in for a tournament... Moondog is one of a kind!!! Prayers headed his way....


----------



## Exodus (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you TroutKiller! $300 is the number to beat! We will have many more auction items very soon one very special one possibly including a fishing trip in Costa Rica aboard a world famous boat and crew that I know any offshore fisherman would go nuts to fish with. If you would like to help sponsor the tournament being planned for June or have a possible auction or raffle item feel free to PM me,email me at [email protected], or give me a call at 713-299-1431.
Thanks again,
Brazos Grosz


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

$350 on the trip


----------



## Exodus (Jan 16, 2012)

Great, thank you! bidding for the fully furnished 12 hr trip on 31 ocean master will end Sunday at 8pm. So far we have raised $870 for MoonDog let's keep it going!


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

$1,500 on the trip. Hoping Moon Dog is better soon and cleaning loads of fish.


----------



## Exodus (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow thank you so much that is so generous can't wait to let Moonie know, what is your name Shredded Evidence I've seen the boat a hundred times but never met. Lets see who's gonna top that bid!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Very kind of you to put this benefit together young man. Your commitment to manage the funds is also a great idea and very kind. I have known Robert "Moon Dog" for about 25 years. He is fortunate to have friends in the fishing community like you. I think you will find there are a lot of caring people here on the board. 
Robert cleaned some fish for us the weekend but had to have help ... My crew and I appreciate your effort and I know Robert does. 

That's a nice trip you are offering up for bid. Keep up the good work young man!
Brett


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Done.

You should post this in more of the 2 cool boards. I'm sure more people have met moon dog than just the bluewater crowd.


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Count us in for the tournament, auction, and fish fry.


----------



## Marline pooki oki aunu (Feb 11, 2013)

same here 

Count us in for the tournament, auction, and fish fry. and t-shirts


----------



## JRB66 (Oct 22, 2012)

Count me in.


----------



## Exodus (Jan 16, 2012)

*Howl at the Moon - Tournament Update*

Thank you for all the support it is much appreciated. We are blessed to be holding the tournament at Freeport Marina, the date is currently set for the 26th and 27th. The tournament is set to be a two day tournament and include an inshore division, targeting redfish, trout and flounder, an offshore division for Mahi mahi, ling and king and a blue water division with tuna, wahoo, mahi mahi and billfish as the target species. We are considering a swordfish pot as well.
I would like to thank Alyssa and Anthony Lopez for their help in this massive undertaking of putting a tournament and fundraiser together for my first time.
I can guarantee you one thing, we will have a **** good time helping a man who is more than deserving. Thank you for the donations and please keep them coming just $5 is a huge help! With funds already raised we are already in the process of finding and moving Moonie into an apartment in the Freeport area!
Donate at :http://www.gofundme.com/txxj92a


----------



## Exodus (Jan 16, 2012)

*Lone Star Fishing Company Trip on Uno Mas*

Captain Anthony and Alyssa Lopez have generously donated a once in a lifetime Blue Water Reef and Big Game trip aboard the famous V/F Uno Mas a meticulously maintained 2011 33ft Ameracat center console. She is licensed for a maximum of six plus crew and is a coast guard documented vessel, designed and built to catch fish. Famous IGFA certified captain Anthony Lopez will put you on some serious fish. This is a trip any sport fisherman growing in the sport will envy as you learn and fish with one of the best captains there is.

Check out their site; http://www.lonestarfishingco.com
And let the bidding beginâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..!tuna!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Exodus said:


> Captain Anthony and Alyssa Lopez have generously donated a once in a lifetime Blue Water Reef and Big Game trip aboard the famous V/F Uno Mas a meticulously maintained 2011 33ft Ameracat center console. She is licensed for a maximum of six plus crew and is a coast guard documented vessel, designed and built to catch fish. Famous IGFA certified captain Anthony Lopez will put you on some serious fish. This is a trip any sport fisherman growing in the sport will envy as you learn and fish with one of the best captains there is.
> 
> Check out their site; http://www.lonestarfishingco.com
> And let the bidding beginâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..!tuna!


 $500


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Exodus said:


> Captain Anthony and Alyssa Lopez have generously donated a once in a lifetime Blue Water Reef and Big Game trip aboard the famous V/F Uno Mas a meticulously maintained 2011 33ft Ameracat center console. She is licensed for a maximum of six plus crew and is a coast guard documented vessel, designed and built to catch fish. Famous IGFA certified captain Anthony Lopez will put you on some serious fish. This is a trip any sport fisherman growing in the sport will envy as you learn and fish with one of the best captains there is.
> 
> Check out their site; http://www.lonestarfishingco.com
> 
> And let the bidding beginâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..!tuna!


$1,000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

[/CODE][/CODE]


Exodus said:


> Captain Anthony and Alyssa Lopez have generously donated a once in a lifetime Blue Water Reef and Big Game trip aboard the famous V/F Uno Mas a meticulously maintained 2011 33ft Ameracat center console. She is licensed for a maximum of six plus crew and is a coast guard documented vessel, designed and built to catch fish. Famous IGFA certified captain Anthony Lopez will put you on some serious fish. This is a trip any sport fisherman growing in the sport will envy as you learn and fish with one of the best captains there is.
> 
> Check out their site; http://www.lonestarfishingco.com
> And let the bidding beginâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..!tuna!


Thank you Brazos for the super super kind words!! I am FAR from famous but we do LOVE to fish. We are students of the ocean, always learning and trying to up our game every time we head out. I also love sharing what I know with those that are eager to learn.

We are participating to help Moondog because he's been and still is a huge part of our saltwater life. I was raised to be a 'man for others' and this is a perfect example to live by that schooling. There's no way we will stand by and not help out our infamous fish cleaning master so we decided to UP the ante and donate an *overnight* big game trip to be taken before year end for up to 4 anglers. The bidding for this trip ends the weekend of the event for Moonie.

We look forward to seeing folks there and also to taking out whoever wins our trip.

Anthony & LSFC crew

Latest footage!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*We beg to differ!*

Captain Lopez!

We beg to differ about your expertise! I have seen the fish that you have brought in and the very happy charter clients coming back to the dock. You Sir, absolutely ROCK!

I have also seen you tutoring others and new fishermen with their first boats on where to go and what to do. Heck, I've even seen you escorting out newbies to where they wanted to go and fish.

You Sir are the real deal!


----------



## Exodus (Jan 16, 2012)

*Freeport Marina Auction Item*

Once again, I would truly like to thank from the bottom of my heart all of you who have donated and helped Moon Dog in any way. I am so thankful to announce that at the "Howl at the Moon tournament and benefit" on June 26 and 27th Freeport Marina the host marina that has so generously offered their beautiful facility for this great cause, has donated 6 months free dry-stack storage with an option to convert to the one year rate for their remaining 6 months (New tenants only) as a live auction item at the pot party!
And please feel free to donate whatever you can at ;

http://www.gofundme.com/txxj92a

And check out our sponsor and venue at; http://www.myfreeportmarina.com/


----------



## hanapa'a (Mar 17, 2012)

Uno mas for turn/fish fry.


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

Exodus said:


> Captain Anthony and Alyssa Lopez have generously donated a once in a lifetime Blue Water Reef and Big Game trip aboard the famous V/F Uno Mas a meticulously maintained 2011 33ft Ameracat center console. She is licensed for a maximum of six plus crew and is a coast guard documented vessel, designed and built to catch fish. Famous IGFA certified captain Anthony Lopez will put you on some serious fish. This is a trip any sport fisherman growing in the sport will envy as you learn and fish with one of the best captains there is.
> 
> Check out their site; http://www.lonestarfishingco.com
> And let the bidding beginâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..!tuna!


I've got 1250$ on it


----------



## leadweight (Mar 4, 2006)

Count us in for a couple of shirts, L and XL

Big thanks for putting this together.


----------



## hanapa'a (Mar 17, 2012)

What's the tur cost?


----------



## troutkiller (Mar 23, 2005)

$1,300.00 - Uno Mas -


----------



## Ronny (Sep 23, 2012)

Very considerate of you to put this together
I'd like to send a donation
Where cand I send it to?
YOUR SO RIGHT MOONDOG PUS A SMILE ON OUR FACES
While dad was still here , he would come down from Lubbock and I'd take him out. He might not remember where we fished but he would always ask about Moondog


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

Exodus said:


> Captain Anthony and Alyssa Lopez have generously donated a once in a lifetime Blue Water Reef and Big Game trip aboard the famous V/F Uno Mas a meticulously maintained 2011 33ft Ameracat center console. She is licensed for a maximum of six plus crew and is a coast guard documented vessel, designed and built to catch fish. Famous IGFA certified captain Anthony Lopez will put you on some serious fish. This is a trip any sport fisherman growing in the sport will envy as you learn and fish with one of the best captains there is.
> 
> Check out their site; http://www.lonestarfishingco.com
> And let the bidding beginâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..!tuna!


1500$


----------



## Bad Influence (Dec 15, 2008)

This is 2cool at it's best!!

I never go out of Freeport so I've never met Moon Dog but he looks very familiar did he (you) use to clean fish at Woody in Port A?


----------



## modernmw (Apr 20, 2014)

Over 4700 views and 11 donations to the go fund me page, if 10 bucks is all you have it will help this man out. I have never met Moon Dog but have heard some great stories about the guy. Sending prayers for a speedy recovery bro.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I haven't heard much more on this and there's no information on the Freeport Marina website. What's up with the tournament & benefit?


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Just spoke to the Freeport Marina they don't know what is going on either... I've reached out to Brazos a couple of times. Phone always rings & goes to VM which is full. I've shot him a text but no responses as of yet.

Anyone have any knowledge on what the deal is? It is my understanding there was a meeting awhile back at the marina but nobody seems to know what came of it.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Running a tournament is a lot of work!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> Running a tournament is a lot of work!


I know, I put on 7 each year.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

WestEndAngler said:


> I know, I put on 7 each year.


Cool. Which ones? Inshore stuff?


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> Cool. Which ones? Inshore stuff?


Yes, PM sent.


----------



## Exodus (Jan 16, 2012)

*Moondog Tournament Schedule and Rules*

Sorry for the wait â€¦ Moondog our beloved fish cleaner extraordinaire who many of us have known for decades needs our help after his stroke. This tournament and fundraiser is intended to help a friend and allow fishermen/ women fishing the weekend of June 26th and 27th to participate in a friendly competition, all the while supporting a great cause.

If you are unable to attend or would like to donate now please do so here: http://www.gofundme.com/txxj92a

Anybody who would like to volunteer time or financially assist please do not hesitate to call or email me, Brazos Grosz at 713-299-1431 or [email protected] .
This benefit is a work in progress and any help is greatly appreciated.

Schedule-

Thursday, June 25th- 
4pm- 8pm â€" In person registration and Pot entries/Party. $250 Entry fee and $200 pots for each of the following categories, KINGFISH, LING, and DOLPHIN ( Pays First through Third , 50%, 30%,20%). And winner takes all, gnarliest, stinkiest, largest BARACUDDA Pot and Category (In honor of MoonDog!).
To enter online, or before Thursday email me at [email protected]

Friday, June 26th- 
12:01 am -Fishing Begins
3pm- Weigh station opens at Freeport Marina, Merchandise and refreshments for sale.
5pm- Weigh station closes for the day.

Saturday, June 27th â€"

3pm- Weigh Station Opens, Festivities Begin! Food, Drinks, and Merchandise for Sale, Fun for all!
6pm- Weigh Station closes boats must be inside the Freeport floodgate to weigh in at Freeport Marina.
6:45 â€" Auction ( List of Items and sponsors to be listed on following post, to donate Auction items or sponsor in anyway contact me, Brazos Grosz @ [email protected] or 713-299-1431)
7:15- ??? â€" Awards and Party!

Rules:
-â€œRule #1, NO complaining please!â€ From Moon Dog himself.
- Howling Dog Rules Apply aka â€œJungle Rules applyâ€
-Boats may depart from any port but must weigh in at Freeport Marina during the designated weigh in hours.
-TPWD laws and regulations apply, all anglers must have a valid Texas Saltwater Fishing License
-All decisions and weights are final no protests.
-Please Respect the hosting facility Freeport Marina and their rules.

Thank You very much to everybody that has played a part in helping Moon Dog and plans on participating, it is greatly appreciated.Look Forward to seeing you all and tight lines!

Brazos Grosz and Anthony Lopez
Please feel free to contact us with questions or comments at-
Brazos Grosz - 713-299-1431 [email protected]
Anthony Lopez â€" 713-504-1308 [email protected]
:texasflag:rybka:


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

*Additional Auction Items*

*Bidding for all auction items closes Saturday 6/27/15* at the fish fry/crawfish boil!!

Up for auction is a Dinner for 4 with executive chef Brian Light at their working farm/homestead in Bryan TX. If you've ever wanted to experience an incredible dinner and romantic setting in the woods look no further! The dinner will either be a 4 or a 5 course dinner, will include a tour of their working farm in what used to be part of the original Dixie Chicken family ranch.

www.RoninCooking.com

Here's a little summary from their site:

_Our hope is to share a deeper understanding, appreciation, and connection to our food. Fresh ingredients are of the utmost importance so we strive to utilize produce from our own garden or from local and organic producers._

_With this in mind, we serendipitously settled on a 15 acre piece of land. On it, the late Don Ganterâ€™s work â€" hand built old barns, a workshop, coops, and hutches â€" was entrusted to us and we have revived and repurposed them to give home to our ducks, guinea fowl, chickens, turkeys, roosters, and roaming heritage breed pigs._

_We are content to let nature do what she intends so our practices do not include the use of harmful pesticides or chemicals. We hope to provide the community with the benefits of our land and our hard work._

:texasflag:cheers:

Let the bidding begin at $250!!


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

*Peltier Farm's Crawfish*

Speaking of locally grown and harvested......A huge thank you to Dillon Peltier for donating some very high quality local crawfish!! It has been a great year for mudbugs, if you havent already indulged here's your chance!

In addition, the Peltier's will be donating crawfish for the boil on Saturday 6/27!! Thank yall so much! We cannot wait to enjoy them!

*Up for auction are 2 sacks of live crawfish ~65lbs. * Harvested locally in brazoria county. The crawfish have had some serious size to them this year and what a treat to have right around the 4th of july and the end of crawfish season!

Bidding starts at $75!!


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

*Full Video Edit by Oceanic Media*

OK!

For all you hardcore anglers that have gopro's and other bad *** cameras and have been compiling footage. If you're like me and have been swamped and havent had the time work on sorting, editing, and putting it all together....here's your chance to have another local group, Oceanic Media, put it together for you. Oceanic Media is donating a fully edited video production of your gulf of mexico offshore adventures!!

Typical video editing runs anywhere from $200 (for a basic edit) up to $1,000 (for a detailed, fully edited, video production).

Check out the blog at: Oceanic Media

Here's the video that we most recently had done, we think it came out pretty sweet!! - 




Bidding begins at $200!!


----------



## Reefbuilder (Jun 13, 2011)

Talked to Moon yesterday. The Crevalle group will be there.


----------



## Exodus (Jan 16, 2012)

*Auction Items*

Page timed out as I was typing, please let me know if you intend to fish or attend!


----------



## Exodus (Jan 16, 2012)

*Auction Items*

Auction Items-

More Items to come!

You may bid online, bidding ends at the live auction at Freeport marina at 6:45

>Overnight Tuna trip on Uno Mas - http://www.lonestarfishingco.com

>6 months free dry-stack storage at Freeport Marina - http://www.myfreeportmarina.com

>Red Snapper Inn $100.00 Gift Certificate â€" www.redsnapperinn.com

>100 hour service on outboard engine by Master Tech J. Hardison

>Master Crafted Hardwood oak cutting board by Uncle Darrell

>One Trips worth of fish cleaning by Moondog himself! No fish limit, bring as many chicken dolphin as you can. Duct tape for Moonieâ€™s mouth will be provided if necessary.

>Dinner for 4 with executive chef Brian Light at their working farm/homestead in Bryan TX. If you've ever wanted to experience an incredible dinner and romantic setting in the woods look no further! The dinner will either be a 4 or a 5 course dinner, will include a tour of their working farm in what used to be part of the original Dixie Chicken family ranch - http://www.ronincooking.com/

>Half day bay fishing trip for four on a beautiful 22 Blue Wave Purebay, with captain Brazos Grosz. All expenses paid for.

>2 sacks of live crawfish ~65lbs. Harvested locally in brazoria county. The crawfish have had some serious size to them this year and what a treat to have right around the 4th of july and the end of crawfish season! â€" Dillon Peltier â€" Peltier Farms

>Full Video Edit by Oceanic Media - For all you hardcore anglers that have gopro's and other bad *** cameras and have been compiling footage. If you're like me and have been swamped and havent had the time work on sorting, editing, and putting it all together....here's your chance to have another local group, Oceanic Media, put it together for you. Oceanic Media is donating a fully edited video production of your gulf of mexico offshore adventures!!
Typical video editing runs anywhere from $200 (for a basic edit) up to $1,000 (for a detailed, fully edited, video production). 
Check out the blog at: Oceanic Media

>Kittyâ€™s Purple Cow Gift Certificate

>Police Boat Tour of the Brazos River for 4 people $250 value


----------



## Exodus (Jan 16, 2012)

*Registration*

Hey y'all you can register at Freeport Marina anytime until 5, or come to the registration and pot party this evening at Red Rock Bar & Grill in Surfside from 4-8!:dance:


----------



## Exodus (Jan 16, 2012)

New Auction Item: 
2 club level seats and a parking pass to a Texan preseason game-value approx $650 from Marlin Lane
Minimum bid $300


----------



## Exodus (Jan 16, 2012)

Registration and pot party going on now at Red Rock Bar and Grill till 8pm, Registration is now open tomorrow as well until 7pm!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

You can register at the Freeport Marina! Bring a check or cash.

Timora

p.s. We have those tournament winning 24" long frozen ribbon-fish for the Kings.... but keep it a secret


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

*Bidding Continues!!*

Ive been offshore and just now catching up.....

We have had several new bids on our overnight trip - it is up to *2500!!*

Bidding ends tonight at the fish fry/crawfish boil at freeport marina....

Thank you very much to everybody that is participating!

Anthony


----------



## Kingfisher10 (Feb 11, 2014)

I have met Moon Dog at Freeport Marina a couple of times and he was always very generous and have heard a few stories
of this man and what he has done for the fishing community and I would to bid $2500.00 for Uno Mas fishing trip.


----------



## RSN (Jul 5, 2010)

Doc Holiday crew has 400$ on the oceanic media editing package


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

Thank u so much guys! We have a bid of 2600 for our fishing trip from the crew of the Lady Diana - Galveston


----------



## Kingfisher10 (Feb 11, 2014)

You know I like Fishing with Uno Mas so let's go to $2800.00 ready for some Yellow Fin.


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

*They keep coming!*

Thank u guys! Our trip is at 2800!!!

we also have a donation for an overnighter on a bad *** 42 hydra sports 'The Rodfather'. They will run their trip when we do ours. Thank you for the donation!! Let's do it!! Min bid 1k

Bring on all bids we are *extending bids until midnight tonight!![/B

Thank you all again for helping Moondog!!*


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

*Additional auction item*

We also have broncos @ texans tickets to auction. 2 tickets bullpen section $100 face value each. No parking pass. Preseason fun!!!


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

Rodfather bid at 1200!!! Thank you very much Jennifer!!


----------



## tunamon (Oct 10, 2005)

I bid $1500 for the rod father trip


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

Epic fundraiser amigos and amigas!! Moondog is very thankful to each and every one of you. Once again thank you!!!!!

Bidding on uno Mas and Rodfather continues!!!


----------



## Liquid Rides (Jun 6, 2015)

It was a nice evening for sure, congrats to Moon Dog's friends and family for putting on a successful event!


----------



## crh4926 (Aug 7, 2005)

Any results from the fishing tournament?


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi everyone, the tournament was not held due to lack of participation but we did have the benefit auction and crawfish boil. 

The results speak for themselves and we cannot thank everybody that was involved!! A total of over 11k was raised to help Moondog secure a new residence and hopefully a vehicle!! 

It was truly a great thing to see how generous folks are when there is a man in need. Thank you from Moondog himself!

Some last notes on the auction items etc...

- A huge thank you to the crew of Lady Diana from Galveston for bidding on our overnight tuna trip, it went for $3100

- A huge thank you to the Schiller family for their bid of $2800 for the Rodfather overnight trip

Once again, thank you just isn't enough when it comes to the appreciation we have for everyone that participated.

***We still have Howl at the Moon t-shirts that will be available at the Freeport marina and the Surfside Marina for $20!! The came out great by the way!!


----------

